# Please explain baby shoe sizes c3, c4, c5?



## julietz

Hi, i want to order some footwear online, but the sizes are in c2, c3, c4 etc, dont understand their size guide, can someone please explain age range for the shoes, my lo is 11 months atm, so what size would i need for her, she has quite broad feet,thanks


----------



## Miss_Bump

The letters are the width and the numbers are the length ;)

I'd recommend getting your LOs feet measured in a shoe shop for a correct fit ;)


----------



## julietz

So the numbers are months, c10 is 10months old? i will get her feet measured when she is walking but atm ijust want soft shoes and slippers.


----------



## tu123

Measure first. I bought some 9-12mth soft shoes a while back. It said sixe 3 on the label. I got her measured at Clarks this week and she came up as a size 5 G.


----------



## Miss_Bump

I'm not sure about baby shoes but toddler shoes the number is the length

My daughter has size 4 (can't remember the width)

She is small tho and still fits some 9-12 month shoes lol


----------



## kerrie24

I think its c for childs,like c 3 is childs 3 rather than adults size 3.
I would take her to get measured especially with broad feet as you dont want to damage her feet(or waste your money)
Its too hard to guess what size she could be,my son started walking just before 11 months and his first shoes were a size 5! which is huge lol:dohh:


----------



## patch2006uk

I thought the c stood for child too. And the sizes are broadly 0-6 months size 00-1 and 6-12 months is 1-2.5. They should really be measured as soon as they're walking, but babies shouldn't wear shoes full time, barefoot or socks is preferable for as long as possible (obviously they need shoes on outside!)

My LO is already a size 3 - brantano have measuring things you can use yourself, and I was curious :haha:


----------



## cutebabyboy

hi there my son is 11 months old im trying to buy him is 1st shoes but dont known the sizes please please thanks


----------



## pichi

C3 = infant size 3. Clarks(uk) do a width as well as size on their shoes though (for example my daughter was a 2F for her first shoe)

For their first shoes i think clarks are the best fitted because of this :)



cutebabyboy said:


> hi there my son is 11 months old im trying to buy him is 1st shoes but dont known the sizes please please thanks

you really need to go get your sons feet measured properly to insure his first shoes fit properly


----------

